# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Automated filmmaking >  Benjamin, automatic screenwriter, New York, USA

## Airicist

Designers:

Ross Goodwin

Oscar Sharp

facebook.com/benjaminthescreenwriter

----------


## Airicist

"Sunspring", a sci-fi short film starring Thomas Middleditch

Published on Jun 9, 2016




> In the wake of Google's AI Go victory, filmmaker Oscar Sharp turned to his technologist collaborator Ross Goodwin to build a machine that could write screenplays. They created "Jetson" and fueled him with hundreds of sci-fi TV and movie scripts. Building a team including Thomas Middleditch, star of HBO's Silicon Valley, they gave themselves 48 hours to shoot and edit whatever Jetson decided to write.
> 
> Starring: Thomas Middleditch
> Director: Oscar Sharp 
> Executive Producer: Walter Kortschak
> Producer: Allison Friedman, Andrew Kortschak, Andrew Swett, and End Cue
> Writer: (of Writer) Ross Goodwin


"Watch "Silicon Valley" Star Thomas Middleditch In A Short Film Written By An AI System"
Teach an artificial intelligence system about Avatar and The X-Files, and you get a sci-fi rom-com with traces of pathos.

by Ainsley O'Connell
June 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Movie written by algorithm turns out to be hilarious and intense"
For Sunspring's exclusive debut on Ars, we talked to the filmmakers about collaborating with an AI.

by Annalee Newitz
June 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Zone Out | A Sci-Fi Short Film Starring Thomas Middleditch

Published on Jun 11, 2018




> A sci-fi short film written and directed by Benjamin, an AI. 
> 
> Starring:
> Thomas Middleditch
> Elisabeth Gray
> Humphrey Ker
> 
> Directed By:
> Benjamin
> ...

----------

